# Cast 300 Yards . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Cast 300 yds . . .*


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the guy who says: "That's the distance I normally cast"....

Anyways, what does this thing cost? Seems like a pain, got to freeze your baits and so much stuff to haul to the beach. But, in some locations, 300 yards is the difference between small to huge fish.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

And this too can be yours for only $799.00. But wait! We're not done! If you buy two, we'll throw in a free t-shirt! Just pay separate postage and handling! Wouldn't a weekend with Tommy get adequate results (ok, maybe not 900 yards) but cost a lot less?


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

lil red jeep said:


> And this too can be yours for only $799.00. But wait! We're not done! If you buy two, we'll throw in a free t-shirt! Just pay separate postage and handling! Wouldn't a weekend with Tommy get adequate results (ok, maybe not 900 yards) but cost a lot less?


So, I've got to ask. Is it true that I can cast 300 yards with some training? I mean, I've got the size (6' 4", 240 lbs of solid muscle, errr... is fat considered muscle???). But anyways, what can I expect to actually these results with the right equipment and training???

I always thought that if I got really good casting, I could get at most 150 yards. Am I wrong???

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> And this too can be yours for only $799.00. But wait! We're not done! If you buy two, we'll throw in a free t-shirt! Just pay separate postage and handling! Wouldn't a weekend with Tommy get adequate results (ok, maybe not 900 yards) but cost a lot less?


Actually, I believe that a PVC "Spud Gun" can achieve the same thing for a lot less $$$ . . .

They "key" to their distance is FREEZING the bait into an "ice projectile" with the lead weight up front . . .

I am going to BUILD something myself ! ! !


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> Actually, I believe that a PVC "Spud Gun" can achieve the same thing for a lot less $$$ . . .
> 
> They "key" to their distance is FREEZING the bait into an "ice projectile" with the lead weight up front . . .
> 
> I am going to BUILD something myself ! ! !


Be careful what you build and how/where you fire it. Since 9/11 the federal gov't has put a ban on spud guns and labeled them as canons. I've seen some that can do a lot of damage, but canon? I believe if it fires only compressed air you would be alright. The ones I built as a kid used white rain hair spray and would throw a brick a country mile!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> So, I've got to ask. Is it true that I can cast 300 yards with some training? I mean, I've got the size (6' 4", 240 lbs of solid muscle, errr... is fat considered muscle???). But anyways, what can I expect to actually these results with the right equipment and training???
> 
> I always thought that if I got really good casting, I could get at most 150 yards. Am I wrong???
> 
> ...


Well, from what I've seen this guy do on video, 300 yards is doable, but he's a giant!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIKsYDt6LcQ

And as cool as it was to see the bait launcher spool that spinner, he is Moeskops stripping a 7HT without the aid of a gun!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cr4DSE55Uc


----------



## Fishin'Beast (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't want to spoil this for anyone but I don't see the reason to fill a Black Gold 90 with that much braid just to launch it all down way. Where's the reserve of line for when the big one comes 'round?


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

Launching yea, casting no.....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Who wants to reel in 300 yds of line every time you check your bait.

It called fishing not reeling.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Fishin'Beast,

I am guessing at least 30% of the line pulled off the reel will need to be taken up to take the slack out enough to fish, unless the line flow is slowed or stopped before the payload lands. There has be a huge trajectory from the setup in the video, and it appears no one is doing anything to slow the line flow.

Other points, determined from kite fishing, the 10" Bluefish bite just as well at 300 yards as they do at 30 yards, you usually have to have a good target to catch the desired species.......

I also wonder what size sinker you would need to hold bottom with 300 yards of line out, with braided line.....maybe 16 oz., or more?

But, it still looks like fun, I have to say....

Blaine


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

Orest,

You hit the nail on the head! Why not just get a boat and drop it right down beside the boat. More fish, less time, less energy used.
More time to relax. That's why I took up fishing a long time ago. Catch fish, catch-a-nap, pop a top, let mama do the driving.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

This would be a great gadget when the Cobia come around. Other than that? Pfft.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I cast 300yds today.....at least that's about hom far the sinker and shock went, with about 80-100yds of line blew up on the reel, quite spectacular if you ask me


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

I've seen two guys using this air cannon here in South Texas. One guy could not hold bottom at all. The other guy told me he has been spooled completely by big fish 3 times. It is fun to watch.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> Be careful what you build and how/where you fire it. Since 9/11 the federal gov't has put a ban on spud guns and labeled them as canons. I've seen some that can do a lot of damage, but canon? I believe if it fires only compressed air you would be alright. The ones I built as a kid used white rain hair spray and would throw a brick a country mile!


Compressed air is the ONLY way I would build one of these . . . I am well aware of our Government's agenda on such matters.

In stead of "throwing a valve" to launch the bait, I'm going to look into using a "trigger mechanism" from a paintball gun or some other mechanism ( research needed ).

It looks like Schedule 80 PVC may be a better choice than Schedule, as it has a higher PSI rating . . . There is also Schedule 120 PVC, but that can be hard to come by.

*http://www.harvel.com/piping-systems/harvel-pvc-pipe/schedule-40-80/dimensions*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> Be careful what you build and how/where you fire it. Since 9/11 the federal gov't has put a ban on spud guns and labeled them as canons. I've seen some that can do a lot of damage, but canon? I believe if it fires only compressed air you would be alright. The ones I built as a kid used white rain hair spray and would throw a brick a country mile!




It looks like Schedule 80 PVC pipe would be a better choice, since it's PSI rating is higher than Schedule 40 pipe. There is Schedule 120 PVC pipe, but it may be hard to come by, locally.

*http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pvc-cpvc-pipes-pressures-d_796.html*

*
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pvc-cpvc-pipes-pressures-d_796.html*


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Using compressed air would require a much larger pressure vessel. You not only have to have the pressure, but also the volume. (since you'll be dumping a high volume in a very short time) You end up with something much less portable. The air compressor alone, is a severe handicap. 

A good old fashioned M80 in a straight pipe stuck into the sand would be just the ticket. No need for heavy pipe, or even a tightly packed payload. Nothing but a nice bloop when you set it off, similar to a mortar. Heck, the guy 20 yards away from you might not even notice the sound. Use a sabot type packaging. One could easily use a potato cut in half, with the ends cut flat, and the pyramid sinker resting on the forward potato flat. Making M80's is super simple. Making flash powder for pyrotechnics is just one ingredient different from making black powder. (use 400 mesh aluminum instead of charcoal for a fast burn) Fill the cases 1/3 full for optimal report. You can even tear apart regular firecrackers, if you're too scared to buy Potassium Nitrate, Sulfur and pyro grade aluminum.

My father used to build pyrotechnic displays, and I was using a gram scale before most kids my age were allowed to have sleepovers. Launching things is in my DNA.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

solid7 said:


> Using compressed air would require a much larger pressure vessel. You not only have to have the pressure, but also the volume. (since you'll be dumping a high volume in a very short time) You end up with something much less portable. The air compressor alone, is a severe handicap.
> 
> A good old fashioned M80 in a straight pipe stuck into the sand would be just the ticket. No need for heavy pipe, or even a tightly packed payload. Nothing but a nice bloop when you set it off, similar to a mortar. Heck, the guy 20 yards away from you might not even notice the sound. Use a sabot type packaging. One could easily use a potato cut in half, with the ends cut flat, and the pyramid sinker resting on the forward potato flat. Making M80's is super simple. Making flash powder for pyrotechnics is just one ingredient different from making black powder. (use 400 mesh aluminum instead of charcoal for a fast burn) Fill the cases 1/3 full for optimal report. You can even tear apart regular firecrackers, if you're too scared to buy Potassium Nitrate, Sulfur and pyro grade aluminum.
> 
> My father used to build pyrotechnic displays, and I was using a gram scale before most kids my age were allowed to have sleepovers. Launching things is in my DNA.


(1) I don't want to have to deal with the COPS or the FEDS . . . So, "combustion" and/or "home-made fireworks" are NOT part of my plan !

(2) I was already planning on a larger volume Pressure Tank . . . 8" I.D. ( I already have some of this stuff - Wall thickness is about 1/2" - 3/4" . . . I have about 5 ft of it )

(3) The "Barrel" will be 2" - 2.5" I.D. CPVC ( Schedule 80, if I can find it ) . . . 6 - 8 ft long


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> *Cast 300 yds . . .*


I always see these claims of 300 yards but I never see it definitely substantiated (IOW, measured on land).

Looks (and sounds) like at least 80lb braid (diameter equivalent to 20lb mono) so the empty spool at the end of the cast is not all that impressive. 

A hang time of 5-6 seconds with a projectile speed _lower than a high energy cast_ achieves, would equate to a "casting" distance of about 150 - 160 yards which aligns with what I have seen in demonstrations of a similar contraption. 

40+/- yards left on the spool and 40+ yards of "belly" in the line (just look at the line on the cast at 1:45 of the video, the tip of the rod is being pulled sideways LOL) aligns with my estimate as well.

Bravo Sierra on 300 yards.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Funny, I cast much worse on land (where I can measure it) then at the surf. But, by far, it's best at night time after a few beers. Man, that bad boy goes out at least 300 yards....... 

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

lil red jeep said:


> And as cool as it was to see the bait launcher spool that spinner, he is Moeskops stripping a 7HT without the aid of a gun!


Bet he couldn't do it with 8oz-10oz and a Bluefish head !


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I only have 1 question - Why the line is not snapped when the cannon goes off? Clearly, a shock leader has to be used, but it has to be over 100 pounds strength (SMILE)


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Green Cart said:


> I only have 1 question - Why the line is not snapped when the cannon goes off? Clearly, a shock leader has to be used, but it has to be over 100 pounds strength (SMILE)


In the video, they use a large spinning reel with the bail locked open before the "launch" . I don't think this would work very well on a conventional reel .


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Got you! Yeah, just leave the spinning reel bail open. No, I don't think the conventional reel will work.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'd pass - I like to cast too much. Just part of the whole fishing package if you ask me...

Sandcrab


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Intriguing to watch, but that's about it....


----------

